# VLC mouse pause click plugin for FreeBSD.....



## ziomario (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello.


I would like to install the VLC pause click plugin on freebsd. Is there a chance to do that ? I've found the source code here :

http://ftp.se.freebsd.org/pub/void-ppc-sources/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/

and I tried to compile it on FreeBSD 13R,but it didn't work :


```
# make

make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 13: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 14: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 15: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 17: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 18: Missing dependency operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 19: Missing dependency operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 21: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 23: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 25: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 27: Need an operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 28: Missing dependency operator
make: "/usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0/Makefile" line 29: Need an operator
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /usr/home/marietto/Downloads/vlc-pause-click-plugin-1.0.0
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm no expert, but make will run BSD make, you might need GNU make - try "gmake" instead of "make" (but not sure if you need to install something).


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 22, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> not sure if you need to install something


`pkg install gmake`


----------



## ziomario (Sep 22, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> I'm no expert, but make will run BSD make, you might need GNU make - try "gmake" instead of "make" (but not sure if you need to install something).



no man,you are more expert than me. gmake worked. and after gmake ? I gave gmake install but it didn't work...


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 23, 2021)

ziomario said:


> it didn't work


That's not much to go on, is it?


----------



## astyle (Sep 23, 2021)

I just compile multimedia/vlc with all the options enabled, in /usr/ports. Takes a bit of time, esp. with pulling in the deps, but it will pull in devel/gmake (if needed as a *build* dep), and all the plugins (*runtime* deps), and compile correctly for you.

I usually avoid compiling stuff outside of the /usr/ports ports tree, unless I have a good way to go back to a clean slate if I mess up somewhere (This is where some knowledge of ZFS really helps).


----------



## ziomario (Sep 24, 2021)

thanks to everyone. gmake has been enough to compile the library. After that,I have placed the so file in the VLC / plugins folder and I have configured the plugin as explained. it works like a charm.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 24, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> That's not much to go on, is it?



excusme if sometimes I'm out of ideas...


----------



## astyle (Sep 24, 2021)

ziomario said:


> excusme if sometimes I'm out of ideas...


Umm, I think that just saying 'that didn't work' and not giving a lot of details (like error messages) about what exactly didn't work is what richardtoohey2 was referring to. By contrast, the very first post in this thread did a pretty good job with the details - it was very clear that you went outside of the ports tree, used BSD's make rather than gmake, there was a very adequate amount of detail - that's what gets people talking and helping.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 24, 2021)

astyle said:


> Umm, I think that just saying 'that didn't work' and not giving a lot of details (like error messages) about what exactly didn't work is what richardtoohey2 was referring to. By contrast, the very first post in this thread did a pretty good job with the details - it was very clear that you went outside of the ports tree, used BSD's make rather than gmake, there was a very adequate amount of detail - that's what gets people talking and helping.



yes, I can also have some moments of discouragement: D


----------

